# Best day to get Halloween decorations on sale?



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Usually the day after Halloween.......but keep an eye on Walgreen's as they can vary by store....some will have stuff on sale prior to Halloween & some won't till some time after....


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to say between 2-7 days after Halloween is when everything goes on clearance. Keep an eye out at your stores for when they start removing all the Halloween stuff. If you ask really nicely between November 1st and Thanksgiving you might get huge deals on autumn merch because stores will be trying to get the Halloween merchandise off their hands.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Day after, as others have said. Kmart had a banner promoting their 'Huge Halloween Something-or-Other Sale' today, though...


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Stopped by Joann earlier today to pick up some black ribbon and they have 60% off most of their halloween decor. Kohls had 50% off. Some stores are already trying to make room for all the Christmas stuff so they've got some decent discounts.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Jules17 said:


> Stopped by Joann earlier today to pick up some black ribbon and they have 60% off most of their halloween decor. Kohls had 50% off. Some stores are already trying to make room for all the Christmas stuff so they've got some decent discounts.


Joann's also has coupons if you're on their email list - spend $25 get $5 off, spend $50 get $10 off, spend $75 get $25 off... and you can use it for ANYTHING - sale, clearance, etc... I got some really cool things deeply discounted before Halloween!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm a clearance shopper too! Spirit and Halloween city are in our area and are both normally half of Nov 1.

Target usually has candy 30% and everything else 50% off Nov 1, then a few days later it'll go to 70% off. 

One year when I was in walmart they had all the costumes marked to $1 and everything else was 75% off. I wish I knew if they did that every year! I'd love to know when to go! 

There are a few Walgreens sale sites like wild for wags, if you check there they'll probably update you when the clearance goes better than 50% . A lot of the drug stores will run half off sales before Halloween. 

And when I was in joanns today, some of the Halloween was 70% off


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you looking for something specific or just want to randomly buy stuff on sale? If randomly purchasing, then wait two weeks after Halloween so that you don't waste all your money on stuff you don't need. If you're looking for specific stuff, find out who has what you're looking for then prioritize your list. Unless you got some comrades at different stores, you can only be in one place at a time, so figure out your top item and get to that store as soon as possible on November 1st.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Are you looking for something specific or just want to randomly buy stuff on sale? If randomly purchasing, then wait two weeks after Halloween so that you don't waste all your money on stuff you don't need. If you're looking for specific stuff, find out who has what you're looking for then prioritize your list. Unless you got some comrades at different stores, you can only be in one place at a time, so figure out your top item and get to that store as soon as possible on November 1st.


Exactly. By the time you get to that 18th store there probably won't be much left. I'd bet there won't be much good stuff left by Halloween, so if there is anything you really want you should think about buying it soon because others may really want it too and it won't be there in November.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Stopped by Joann earlier today to pick up some black ribbon and they have 60% off most of their halloween decor.


I was at Joann's today too and everything is 30% to 60% off Halloween and Fall items. Some stuff was still way too expensive even with those discounts but that's Joann's for you. I was surprised though at how much stuff looked fairly picked over already. Micheal's also had most of their Halloween and fall items on sale too. I think most stuff was 30% to 50% off when I was there earlier this past week. They had cleared out a huge portion of their stuff and were bringing in and setting up all the Xmas items. So get out there and look cause most stuff will be picked over or just plain gone by Nov. 1st.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

November 1st. I heard all the spirits are gonna be open until November 3 which is a saturday to maximize their sales and clear out their 2012 merchandise so theyll have room for 2013 merchandise. Thats cool because pay day is Nov 2


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I usually wait a week or so after Halloween when K-mart and other stores have Halloween stuff down to 75% off. Sometimes 90%.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

AsH-1031 said:


> I was at Joann's today too and everything is 30% to 60% off Halloween and Fall items. Some stuff was still way too expensive even with those discounts but that's Joann's for you. I was surprised though at how much stuff looked fairly picked over already. Micheal's also had most of their Halloween and fall items on sale too. I think most stuff was 30% to 50% off when I was there earlier this past week. They had cleared out a huge portion of their stuff and were bringing in and setting up all the Xmas items. So get out there and look cause most stuff will be picked over or just plain gone by Nov. 1st.


I agree that even at 60% off, things are still overpriced for what the item is. I didn't buy any of it as Joann is more on the cutesy side which I don't do. Just got my black ribbon and got outta there.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 25, 2012)

I get my stuff either the day before, the day of, or the day after halloween - most of the stuff is priced to move, and if you wait much later, stores will already be set up for Christmas.. except the halloween specialty shops, they usually are good for an additional week.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i'll pay full price for items that yield gr8 bang for the buck and i may not be able to pick up later on sale or maybe they'll be out of stock

but i also pick up a bunch of stuff during the after halloween sales

amk


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I would be very leery of sale prices at JoAnn's. I went there once and found some cute witch head bands for $4.99 that I thought I could use for costumes for my dogs. I didn't buy them because I figured they would go on sale the following week. Next week when I went in there they had a big sign that said all Halloween merchandise was 60% off. I thought cool, if they still have the head bands I'll buy a couple. Well they changed the regular price on those same head bands to $9.99!


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I noticed today that Dollar General had a bunch of stuff for 50% off. Mostly autumn decor and not Halloween. Didnt get a chance to see what all was there, but I saw some small ceramic pumpkins, tiny pumpkins and gourds (unsure if they were real or not), some wreaths and colorful straw, and some festive autumn signs.


----------

